# food plots



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Need some advice, last year we put in clover and beats deer would come into clover everyonce in awhile, but once we got a frost they hit the beats like clock work. my question is what is a good early season food plot?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Clover, rye (grain), winter wheat, and oats will all work. I&#8217;m not big on mixtures, but a mixture of clover and one of those cereal grains should work very well. The seeds are very different in size, so they should be planted separately. Plant the grain see first and either disk or drag, and then plant the clover on top of that. The clover can be left on top and the rain will do the rest. 
I&#8217;d plant maybe mid August so the plot is at the right stage for early season.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I gave up on clover basically because it's every where... I did beats as well last year and they did well... I stuck with rye and I staggered the rye so that there was about two weeks in between planting started that in the beginning of August ended planting the beginning of sept.. I did this mostly because the cost of the pre mixed food plots at outdoor stores are to expensive... And I could get my hands on rye for cheap... I would like to have oats but we will see what this fall brings about 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

beans beans beans but plant them if you can when the farmer plants them around you every other year. beans are great cause deer eat them all summer and then in the late winter deer will start eating them again . its also a great way to find sheds. plant many acres as you can. also look into a round up ready forage bean . feel free to ask me anything i put in food plots for myself and on the side with my compact kubota


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't bother with beans if you can't plant 5+ acres, or you plan to fence it. They can wipe them out in a matter of days.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Bean's and then oat wheat or rye when they dry out. I like wheat It also doesn't hurt to throw a kale/rape/turnip/radish mix with it..


----------

